# His one passion "woodcock"



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Recently I updated my "Hunting season 2008" section of my web page. Also I updated "Woodcock deformities". STEVE PELLESIER from Louisiana sent me one picture of woodcock paw "central finger cut". And: from France "Jake" sent me one photo of two paws "Atrophied phalanxes".This photo is really particular.

Also: Woodcock story from woodcock American correspondent and new stuff.

Optional: If somebody has text and picture, I will gladly place your story on my website for 2008 season.

If you have any comments, please bring them on. www.braquepyrenees.com

Have a nice day

Michael


----------

